# Hyatt Carmel Highlands 1 bedroom



## liongate88 (Feb 9, 2021)

Does any one know if HRC Carmel 1 bedroom has a sofa bed for small kids? . The booking shows 1 bedroom premium but not sure if this can accommodate 2 adults and 1 kid. Thanks


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Feb 9, 2021)

I looked on Interval and they say that the 1 BR can accommodate 2 people privately and 4 people total. So I think that the answer to your question is "yes".  But you can always call Hyatt and confirm.


----------



## Vitaly Rindner (Feb 9, 2021)

I've stayed there and yes, the unit we stayed in was a sofa bed.


----------



## Sapper (Feb 9, 2021)

Yes, my son thought it was great. If you want some privacy request a townhouse as the bedroom is upstairs and the couch is downstairs.


----------



## liongate88 (Feb 9, 2021)

Thanks! Would give them a call.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 9, 2021)

> Yes, my son thought it was great. If you want some privacy request a townhouse as the bedroom is upstairs and the couch is downstairs.


Personally I don't like the townhouse layout since it doesn't have the balcony and when we stay there we love sitting on the balcony.  

The bedroom is open to the great room BUT there are huge sliding doors which can kind-of separate the bedroom from the living area.


----------



## DAman (Feb 9, 2021)

Sapper said:


> Yes, my son thought it was great. If you want some privacy request a townhouse as the bedroom is upstairs and the couch is downstairs.


And there is an extra bathroom downstairs too.


----------



## DAman (Feb 9, 2021)

Bill4728 said:


> Personally I don't like the townhouse layout since it doesn't have the balcony and when we stay there we love sitting on the balcony.
> 
> The bedroom is open to the great room BUT there are huge sliding doors which can kind-of separate the bedroom from the living area.


I’m in a townhouse unit right now in the 400 building. I have a balcony. Unfortunately from the balcony I can barely see the ocean. 

Our bedroom is not open to the downstairs either. It depends on the unit because I have had one of those style units before that you mention. I think they are in the 200 building.


----------



## heathpack (Feb 9, 2021)

I prefer the townhouse units personally.  I don’t think I’ve ever had one without a balcony.


----------



## Sapper (Feb 9, 2021)

Bill4728 said:


> Personally I don't like the townhouse layout since it doesn't have the balcony and when we stay there we love sitting on the balcony.
> 
> The bedroom is open to the great room BUT there are huge sliding doors which can kind-of separate the bedroom from the living area.



I thought ever unit there (except for the hotel part) has a balcony. Which unit were you in?


----------



## boraxo (Feb 15, 2021)

Do the 1BR units have 3 beds? We have 2 teens so we would need a King + couch + rollaway bed or some similar combo. Obviously great if we can save points and not get a 2BR. Thanks


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Feb 15, 2021)

boraxo said:


> Do the 1BR units have 3 beds? We have 2 teens so we would need a King + couch + rollaway bed or some similar combo. Obviously great if we can save points and not get a 2BR. Thanks


In the interval directory, it says that the 1 BR sleeps four total, 2 privately.  I've stayed at the Highlands Inn 3 times, all in a 1 BR unit.  My recollection is that they had a king or queen bed with moveable walls (for a modicum of privacy) and the couch that would fold out.  Most of the 1 BR units are 670 square feet, so there really isn't much room for a roll away bed.  There is an area in front of the fireplace that is somewhat open but that would mean that you couldn't use the fireplace.  So if you need to have three separate sleeping beds, perhaps bring an air mattress or foam pad and sleeping bag.  

There are a few 2 BR units but I think that they are even harder to trade into than the 1 BR units.  I think that the 1=BR, 2 story townhouses have a bit more room than the standard 1 BR units.  But getting one of those is kind of the "luck of the draw".  If you were renting, you could ask for one of those, but if you're exchanging or buying a getaway, your chances of getting one is very limited.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Feb 15, 2021)

Here's a graphic of the 1 BR unit (there are probably a few variations):


----------



## Sapper (Feb 17, 2021)

There is no room for a rollaway bed.

There are five 2 bed units at this property, which makes them difficult to book.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 17, 2021)

That layout was what we had.  I loved it, and seeing whales from the balcony was a lot of fun for us.  We sat out there all day long.  Would love to go again, but Covid is keeping the state pretty closed down.  I want to wait until this scare is over.


----------



## Sapper (Feb 17, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> That layout was what we had.  I loved it, and seeing whales from the balcony was a lot of fun for us.  We sat out there all day long.  Would love to go again, but Covid is keeping the state pretty closed down.  I want to wait until this scare is over.



My wife and I “discovered“ Highlands Inn on the last day of our honeymoon. I could not believe it was a timeshare, and it made me really look into timeshares vs my previous misconception of timeshares as horrid things to run away from.  Anyway, we now own a unit there, and love every minute we are able to spend in the area.


----------



## hcarman (Feb 23, 2021)

We own a one bedroom there and there is a foldout couch in the living room area - plenty of space for young kids and it made a decent bed.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 30, 2021)

Resurrecting an old thread....does interval honor the unit number on the confirmation? 
Mine says 322 and the map describes it as Main Floor Garden View


----------



## NWTRVLRS (May 1, 2021)

Do the 1 bedroom units have a washer / dryer?


----------



## heathpack (May 1, 2021)

NWTRVLRS said:


> Do the 1 bedroom units have a washer / dryer?



No, but there’s free self serve washer dryer available in a laundry room


----------



## BJRSanDiego (May 1, 2021)

GrayFal said:


> Resurrecting an old thread....does interval honor the unit number on the confirmation?
> Mine says 322 and the map describes it as Main Floor Garden View


In the 3 (?) times that we've stayed there (and in the over 1/2 dozen times we've stayed at Pinon Point), yes, they honor (or restrict you to) the unit number.  The last time we were there, my wife was recovering from a surgery and using a crutch.  So they accommodated us and changed the unit from a 2 story townhouse to a single story.  I suspect that the townhouse is generally considered a more desirable unit.  Other times when I asked to be moved, they politely said no.


----------



## GrayFal (May 2, 2021)

BJRSanDiego said:


> In the 3 (?) times that we've stayed there (and in the over 1/2 dozen times we've stayed at Pinon Point), yes, they honor (or restrict you to) the unit number.  The last time we were there, my wife was recovering from a surgery and using a crutch.  So they accommodated us and changed the unit from a 2 story townhouse to a single story.  I suspect that the townhouse is generally considered a more desirable unit.  Other times when I asked to be moved, they politely said no.


Thanks! 
I am just thrilled to be going!


----------



## ivywag (May 2, 2021)

GrayFal said:


> Thanks!
> I am just thrilled to be going!


322 is an ADA unit and although it doesn’t look directly at the ocean, it is on the second floor and has a pleasant view.


----------



## GrayFal (May 2, 2021)

ivywag said:


> 322 is an ADA unit and although it doesn’t look directly at the ocean, it is on the second floor and has a pleasant view.


Well that is really good to know.  I will offer to give it up when the time comes if needed. 
And I like a pleasant view.   
Interesting that it was deposited into Ii.


----------



## Sapper (May 2, 2021)

GrayFal said:


> Well that is really good to know.  I will offer to give it up when the time comes if needed.
> And I like a pleasant view.
> Interesting that it was deposited into Ii.



Call the resort a week out and request a full ocean view unit.

Others can correct me, but when an owner exchanges their unit for points or points associated with an II exchange, that specific unit is not placed into II.  II receives a bulk deposit and individual properties pick the unit to give from what they will have available.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (May 3, 2021)

Sapper said:


> Call the resort a week out and request a full ocean view unit.
> 
> Others can correct me, but when an owner exchanges their unit for points or points associated with an II exchange, that specific unit is not placed into II.  II receives a bulk deposit and individual properties pick the unit to give from what they will have available.


For some reason, based on a 10 exchanges into Hyatt Pinon Point (x7) and Hyatt Highlands Inn (x3), all 10 were tied to the specific unit number that showed up on Interval's "My History".  The one exception - - they were going to give us the unit number that was in "My History" but saw that my wife was using a cane and wouldn't be able to climb the stairs to the upstairs unit (townhome unit at Carmel).  In the past, I have actually tried to change the unit at check-in and was told that it was their policy to tie the unit the owner deposited to the exchange.  

But, having said that, it certainly can't hurt to ask for a unit with a better view.


----------



## GrayFal (May 3, 2021)

BJRSanDiego said:


> For some reason, based on a 10 exchanges into Hyatt Pinon Point (x7) and Hyatt Highlands Inn (x3), all 10 were tied to the specific unit number that showed up on Interval's "My History".  The one exception - - they were going to give us the unit number that was in "My History" but saw that my wife was using a cane and wouldn't be able to climb the stairs to the upstairs unit (townhome unit at Carmel).  In the past, I have actually tried to change the unit at check-in and was told that it was their policy to tie the unit the owner deposited to the exchange.
> 
> But, having said that, it certainly can't hurt to ask for a unit with a better view.


My only thought is because my unit is the ADA unit, they might need it for someone who actually needs it. 
Time will tell. 
But I agree with you about giving the actual unit. That is how it is at La Cabana Aruba...with a mix of fixed week and points owners it would be very difficult to switch anything.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (May 3, 2021)

GrayFal said:


> My only thought is because my unit is the ADA unit, they might need it for someone who actually needs it.
> Time will tell.
> But I agree with you about giving the actual unit. That is how it is at La Cabana Aruba...with a mix of fixed week and points owners it would be very difficult to switch anything.


You make an excellent point regarding the ADA unit.  The law (Ca. and Federal) requires them to make reasonable accommodations for ADA people.  They might be delighted to make a swap.

BTW, there is excellent hiking at the nearby Los Lobos State Park.  The ocean scenery is breath taking.  The even have some trails for people with disabilities, so the paths range from really easy to moderate.  None are difficult.  Just be careful to stay on the paths and avoid the occasional poison oak.  

Also, consider going to the Carmel Valley area for wine tasting and dining.


----------



## ResaleExpert (May 10, 2021)

liongate88 said:


> Does any one know if HRC Carmel 1 bedroom has a sofa bed for small kids? . The booking shows 1 bedroom premium but not sure if this can accommodate 2 adults and 1 kid. Thanks


Yes.  Sleeps up
To 4.  There is a sliding door in the suites so not quite the same privacy.  
there are also 1 br 2 bath townhouse floor plans.


----------

